

Ask HN: What's the deal with Steve Ballmer? - KeithMajhor

I guess I'm the last person to see all the Steve Ballmer videos on YouTube. I don't have a specific question I'm just at a loss as to why a person, especially the CEO of Microsoft, would act like that in public... repeatedly..<p>So, what's his deal?
======
frosty
He has a lot of passion and it shows. Also, he is awesome sales man to
enterprises. Personally I like guys like him.

You put 5 geeks in a room and one guy like him to motivate and keep them happy
once a week and rest of the week doing sales. Great combo :)

~~~
mcantelon
He's certainly "passionate".

<http://www.macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/23386/>

~~~
mahmud
It says right below the video that it's a comedy sketch.

" _his video is a teaser for our new comedy screenplay about what it means to
be a little guy in the land of giants. This is our Christmas gift to the
working class._ "

------
hasenj
He's a sales guy who's trying to pretend that's he a part of the in-crowd of
programmers

~~~
ugh
But even sales guys normally do not behave that way.

~~~
brudgers
Sales managers do.

------
starpilot
Fun fact: He and Jim Cramer (Mad Money) were freshman year roommates at
Harvard. And they both throw chairs.

------
gaelian
Stimulants?

------
ahi
His entire career he's been riding the success that has been Microsoft. I
doubt he has ever needed to actually develop real talent or skills. Gates had
enough for the both of them. There has been almost no selective pressure,
refining his leadership or strategy instincts.

------
sp4rki
No publicity is worse than bad publicity, or so they say in the Microsoft
world.

